# Finally time to harvest



## scatking (Mar 14, 2009)

My WW is finally ready for harvest:banana:  - 11 weeks of flower and the trichs are finally cloudy with some amber. DWC Buckets.  I plan on flushing with GH Flora Kleen.  How long should I run with the flushing solution before I cut?  Since I don't have the time during the week, I am planning to do the dirty deed next weekend.:chuck:


----------



## Abso (Mar 15, 2009)

A week or two.

Not sure about that solution though, maybe someone else will comment...  Flushing is best with just water, IMO.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 15, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> My WW is finally ready for harvest:banana: - 11 weeks of flower and the trichs are finally cloudy with some amber. DWC Buckets. I plan on flushing with GH Flora Kleen. How long should I run with the flushing solution before I cut? Since I don't have the time during the week, I am planning to do the dirty deed next weekend.:chuck:


 
By no means am I a pro at using Flor Kleen but I have been told to flush 7-10 days and on the last day or two add two teaspoons to every gallon. When I get ready to flush I will do this and also add one extra day (being last day to flush) using regular water again. Just my method could be off but I hope that does help.


----------



## scatking (Mar 15, 2009)

I know the idea is to get the nutes out of the plant's system so that it doens't affect taste.  How long does it take to cycle through?


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 15, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> I know the idea is to get the nutes out of the plant's system so that it doens't affect taste. How long does it take to cycle through?


 
Again this is my method...I get rid of old nutes and water, flush with 2 tbs of Flora Kleen (1 tbs for younger plants) per gallon for roughly two hours and then I drain that water replacing it with nutes and fresh water for next feeding week.

As for final flush I would do it for the last two maybe three days with fresh water and 2 tbs of Flora Kleen per gallon (every day new water and flora kleen)  until you see the water staying clear (color change from excess nutes). Let me know if that helps


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

I flush for a week (I use AN Final Phase). When I see the res is all cloudy after a couple days I dump it and run straight pH'd water for the remainder.


----------



## scatking (Mar 15, 2009)

OK - I'll start with the Flora Kleen tonight and probably go to straight ph'd water on Thursday.  Sunday will be my harvest.  Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad to help out...keep us posted.


----------

